# Kubrick's first cut!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

A bang cut that is! 

Did you think I meant a puppy cut? I'm still not fed up enough with mats to go ahead and chop everything off. I love his hair too much for that, LOL. However, I was really missing his eyes!!! So I did a modified Sierra style cut on him. I say modified because I cut a lot less as a trial. I am really enjoying it! It's great to finally see his eyes now, though of course I cut a little too much off the top (grabbed a piece of hair I shouldn't have), but it's not too noticeable. Plus, you can see his eyes really well when he looks up at you and it just makes me melt. 

Here are two before and three after pics. The after pics are post bath too and I just tried the Eqyss products and FH and I can't believe how amazingly soft he is! So we get a soft coat AND gorgeous eyes. :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He looks sooooooo cute! How long is hair anyhow now?
Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Lina, he is just gorgeous and precious. Great pix! Biscuit's eyes are now covered, and I've got to try that!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Ryan and Amy! Amy, you should definitely try the bang cut! I highly recommend it.

Ryan, Kubrick's hair is just around 5 inches long now... approaching 5.5 inches.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, Lina, he's adorable, you did a great job!
He looks so happy and fun :bounce:

Thank you for sharing his pictures with us.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

really like that last shot.
a very cute pup.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great job, Lina! Kubrick looks adorable. I love seeing their eyes, too


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my! Kubrick is adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job Lina! Kubrick looks cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Lina, you did a great job! There's only one problem, he looks so grown up now. Awww!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, I love what you did!! Great job.
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments! Geri, I know, I think he looks more "grown up" too. I can't believe that he is 9 months already!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Lina, 

It's great seeing Kubrick's eyes!! They really seem to communicate more when they can see you...

BTW..I love his coat ..it's beautiful!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You did a great job, Lina! Kubrick is such a handsome boy! I love seeing their eyes too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina,

Good job on the bang trim, Kubrick looks adorable.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooh, Kubrick has those "Betty Davis Eyes"!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I admit I was holding my breath thinking NO!!!! I love his brown tips  But the bangs are really nice!

Amanda


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice haircut.
Beautiful puppy.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh gosh Lina!!!








You DID give me a shock there when I saw the title! I was really in my mind screaming NOOOOOOOO!!!!









Phewwww.. the relief when I saw you only had a go at his bangs.........

And Lina, it looks absolutely stunning!!! Those eyes!!!! 
You'll love the communication so much!! It's amazing what those eyes can tell you!!!!








Kubrick is such a handsome dog....his colours...wow....but I guess I've told you several times before hahaha!! Can you give us an update on how it's growing? Like a photo on how it's growing out in colour?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH MY - I love love love his face now that you can see his eyes! I think it gives them a whole new personality!! What a sweet face!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

great job!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You did a fabulous job, Carolina! Kubrick looks great.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, Kubrick looks handsome and cute as always! I was going to say the same as Geri, he looks more grown-up now.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

he looks adorable!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a great job. His face is adorable, seeing the eyes make them so much more expressive. I still didn't quite understand the instructions so I am afraid to do it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great job, Lina. He looks great. Shelby will really be in love when she sees those eyes. :biggrin1:

I am so tempted to do Kodi's bangs again, because he hates to have them in a topknot. He will paw at it the moment I try to put it up. Last night I was brushing him and when we were done, he looked like Cousin It. He has so much hair.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

He looks really good Lina. That's how I started first the bangs and then it took me a year before I got brave enough to cut more.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, you did a fabulous job. He looks adorable. He has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are all so sweet! I'm sure Kubrick loves hearing your compliments (I tell him all about them) as he KNOWS that he is the hottest thing since sliced bread! 

Suzanne, you are so nice to have shared the bang cutting secret with us! I admit, I was trying to scare some people (like you and Amanda) by saying that it was his first cut. As far as his color goes, I will try to take a picture but honestly he's keeping his color very well. I thought that he was lightening a while ago but it turns out that it was just light hairs coming up in between the dark ones, so he is definitely more of a brindle color. 

Sandi, it's very easy to do the bangs! I would just do a little bit at a time so you don't cut too much off. You just do the middle part of the bang (not the sides), which is basically the part that falls straight forward. I took that and cut it into an upside down U shape until I thought it was good. That's it. Very simple and easy to do, though I can definitely understand being nervous. It took me a whole month and a half to work up the courage to do it in the first place. LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, I just wanted to add that the Eqyss shampoo and conditioner are AMAZING!!!! I used to use the Coat Handler, which is a good shampoo/conditioner, but after using the Eqyss I will never go back, even if it is more $$. Kubrick has never felt so soft. His hair is just to die for.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, Kubrick, you are so cute! Love to see your eyes. Great job, Lina!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Kubrick's LEGS! He looks beautiful with his new cut. And his eyes ARE amazing. 

THAT was what I hoped Molly would look like last week when I finally had to give in and take her to be DE-MATTED!

I printed pictures of the bang cut from The Forum to show the groomer, I gave specific requests and definite no-no's...and Molly came out looking like a bald Poodle who has ALOT of Dalmation thrown in! :jaw:

The breeder came highly recommended and cost a BUNDLE, but every dog, every breed, looked the SAME when they came out from the grooming 
room! 


I've gotten over the "OH-MY-GOD-WHAT-DID-THEY-DO????" angst, :jaw: and have decided to treat this as a new canvas for Molly and me. I'm wondering if it will be possible to keep her totally matt-free (we're combing twice a day...which is EASY because there's hardly any hair there!)...Well, at least I can finally see Molly's eyes! And she can see ME! ound:

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Kubrick looks adorable as usual!!!

Jan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks! 

Maureen, actually I only touch his legs at the feet (I give them a rounded shape) but I don't cut him anywhere else. Those are natural legs, LOL. I'm sorry you went through so much grief with Molly's groomer. That's why I have never taken Kubrick to a groomer. I'd rather do it myself. If I mess up, at least I know it's my fault.  I wouldn't worry about it too much, though, it IS hair after all and it will grow back.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, after you posted Kubrick's hair length I went ahead and measured Pablo's, it's 4 inches. So watch out, we're not far from your guys' length, hahaha.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina, Kubrick looks GREAT! You did a really good job - and your first time too!

I took off way too much (went too far back) when I did Lincoln's first bang trim. I since gave it up and my boys have topknots now. I like "doing hair"! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness! It's as if Kubrick just suddenly came into focus! THERE he is! I love the bang cut, Lina, it's so wonderful to see that incredibly expressive face of his! Yay! He's so handsome!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Lina...Cutie Kubie looks so absolutely adorable and now we can see his beautifully expressive eyes. The next time we get together you must show me how you did his trim. I am too scared to try it myself without seeing how it is done first. Great job Carolina!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks awesome Lina!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lina, You did a great job, I am in love with Kubrick! That last picture of him especially is the sweetest (although I love them all!:biggrin1 I hope we get to see him at the next playdate!

That is exactly what I want to do with Teddy when his hair gets longer. I too, will try to do it myself until I can't anymore. I am so apprehensive with all the "blowing coat" talk!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lina--

I gotta' tell you: everytime I visit The Forum, before I do anything, I get a Kubrick fix!

I've fallen in love with him. Those paws are made for petting! He is superb!

(Molly wants to know if he goes for girls who are having a bad-hair week...month...whatever!)

Maureen and Molly


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

He looks so handsome Carolina! I adore his coloring, it is so striking!

Looking forward to meeting you in person on Tuesday at Westminster!

~Kristin


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina, what color is Kubrick officially? I love his name. by the way.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks you guys! Kubrick needs to get taken down a notch or two now, he is getting too full of himself with all your talk. 

Janet, I will definitely show you at the next play date! It's very easy to do. 

Diana, Kubrick is looking forward to meeting Teddy at the next play date too! I am also looking forward to meeting (and hugging) little Teddy.

Maureen, you are so sweet! And trust me, Kubrick loves ALL girls. He can be very persuasive when he wants to be. Even the ones with a bad hair week. LOL.

Kristin, I'm also looking forward to meeting you on Tuesday! It should be a blast.

Amy, thanks, I love his name too though sometimes people think I'm saying Cooper when I say Kubrick... he is actually the only Kubrick I have heard of, though I'm sure there's at least one other one out there. :suspicious: He is considered a tri-color brindle. The breeder at first thought he was a sable, but he hasn't really lightened at all, so we're now calling him a brindle.


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Kubrick looks great, I love his eyes, so very sweet 


Anjanette


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Joining the Kubric Love fest...*

with a question...

can you post a link to the 'how to' cut the bangs....Winston needs it bad.
Poor dog can't find toys that I throw sometimes...LOL.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Trish, search 'cutting sierra style bangs tutorial'. I used it and it was great!

Kubrick looks great, such a handsome guy. I recently cut Tessa's bangs too and love being able to look into her eyes now. She hated topknots.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kubrick looks handsome as usual! The eyes will get you every time!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Thanks you guys! Kubrick needs to get taken down a notch or two now, he is getting too full of himself with all your talk.


And that's one of the other things we love about him - his confidence!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Trish, I love your new avatar of Winston! He looks adorable as Superdog.  And Jan is right, I just used Sierra style bangs tutorial on how to do it. Here's the link to the thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&

Kimberly, you really are only saying that because you don't have to live with him. LOL.


----------

